# Great game - addictive !



## TTotal

http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf

1041 best so far Â


----------



## phil

1707, then I got bored.


----------



## TTotal

Phil you truly are my hero :


----------



## phil

why thank you John. Do you want my autograph? If you want I can get a spray can out and add to your car's decals


----------



## TTotal

No room mate just FULL of tastefull artwork allready !

Off to meet Don Lou Jam Lis etc at the botley hotel NOW BYE.


----------



## tt500

..thanks for that. I was supposed to mow the lawn today and I spent 4 hours trying to beat Phil's score. 924. My mouse is useless.


----------



## David_A

1789 third attempt


----------



## Dubcat

1368 on second attempt


----------



## Dubcat

I just did 3455 points  The block that stopped me was pretty much unpassable.
P.


----------



## TTotal

Wish I could play , but was beaten up by some coloured guy and now have a broken hand


----------



## Dubcat

I heard you deserved it - apparently you were molesting his aliens you sick pervert!


----------



## TTotal

> I heard you deserved it - apparently you were molesting his alines you sick pervert!


An oddcomment from a guy who chased _me _ up the stairs yesterday Â :-*

And I bet you a fiveryou say "What are you talking about ?"


----------



## Dubcat

What are you talking about? Â 

I bet you a tenner you say, "You owe me a fiver sucker ! ;D" next!


----------



## TTotal

You owe me a fiver sucker ! Â ;D

Bet you Â£50 I say " Whoops I just wet myself larfin next "


----------



## TTotal

Whoops just wet myself larfin ! Nice one matey :-*


----------



## TTotal

STOP ! [smiley=stop.gif]

This thread is getting silly ! 

PS I bet you Â£100 that Abi posts next saying that she thinks the game is fabby !


----------



## Dotti

OMG this game is well fabby   ... another one yet to add to my favourties 8)


----------



## TTotal

I think I am getting telescopic ! :


----------



## A3DFU

> I think I am getting telsecopic ! :


Telsecopic ?? Would this be long sighted :


----------



## TTotal

Wish I could see into the future ! :-X


----------



## A3DFU

> Wish I could see into the future ! Â :-X


Then there would be no element of surprise 
...a boring life :


----------



## phil

> Then there would be no element of surprise
> ...a boring life :


Hmm. But you could see the outcome of an action, then ensure that that action never occurs, thus creating a disruption in the space-time continuum and possibly a split in the fabric of time itself. Now that would be interesting.


----------



## A3DFU

phil,

you are watching too much Star Treck!!

Captain Janeway out :


----------



## phil

I hate Star Trek, but I had a flatmate who watched it obsessively. I always annoyed him by pointing out the flaws in the daft "time warp" plots.


----------



## TTotal

Clever sod ! Bet you tell people reading books what the ending is too !


----------



## A3DFU

That would be like looking into the future


----------



## TTotal

"Then there would be no element of surprise 
...a boring life " said Dani previously ! :


----------



## A3DFU

That's what she said. I heard that too! Who is she  :


----------



## TTotal

Played for an hour to get 3445


----------

